# Paph Pathfinder cross?



## Forever-mango (Jun 21, 2010)

I purchased a 3 growth seedling in a 125mm pot in coco chips near the end of last year. It has grown dramatically and is currently opening its bloom. Name of the hybrid is Paph. Pathfinder X Winston Churchill. It seems hard to find info for Pathfinder hybrids, have anyone got photos of this hybrid?

















Kind Regards
Stephen


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

I found this on Orchidsonline.
"Paph. (fairrieanum x Ambersham) x (Venture x Marion Fischer)

Ok, now we have what the label should have been written as, it's not over yet. The crossing of Venture onto Marion Fischer was registered by S. Condon in 1998 as Paph. *Pathfinder Union*.

Your up to date label should read Paph. fairrieanum x Ambersham xx Pathfinder Union or if you prefer Paph. (fairrieanum x Ambersham) xx Pathfinder Union."


----------



## Forever-mango (Jun 21, 2010)

Eric, that's a long name...

Is that what my Paph hybrid will look like?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

No. Winston Churchill is a red-dark complex paph (Bulldog). Search thru the paph photos to see one. I don't think your label is correct.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

There is a Paph. Pathfinder registered with RHS in 1939. (Memoria F. M. Ogilvie x Pathan)

But when you do a search for Pathfinder x Winston Churchill, you get two results:
Church Path (Pathfinder Navigator x Winston Churchill - registered in 2000)
Winston's Union (Pathfinder Union x Winston Churchill - registered in 2005)

So it is complicated, and you can take your pick!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2010)

let's not make make this complicated .....
Pathfinder Orchids registered crosses in the 80's, so I'd throw out any Pathfinder _________ . I'd stick to the tag, Pathfinder was reg. in 1939 by C.Wrigley. My hybrid book goes til 1990, no X with WC was recorded prior to that but alot can happen in 20 years! 
What will it look like? Why ask us - you'll know before long! I would think the X could be variable, Winston Churchill comes with & without spots, is there a clonal name on the WC?


----------

